# Need your advice on moving on from 5D3 to R5



## rpt (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi, so I am seriously considering purchasing the R5. I want a "larger than 20MP" camera. I have the 5D3 and the 7D2. I have used both for a while and now I think I need to upgrade. I had briefly considered the R6 but decided to go with the R5. I am going to be selling off my 7D2 with it's kit lens and keep the 5D3 with it's kit lens for a bit. Eventually I'll flog it too. I intend to keep my EF lens set for now - so that includes my 100-400 F4, 70-200 F2.8, 100 F2.8 macro.

I have the following questions:

What were/are your experiences with the 100-400 F4 or the 70-200 F2.8 on the R5? 
Should I be looking to flog the EF lenses in a hurry? Eventually I guess I would.
Did you face any issues with the EF to R-mount converter?
Look forward to your responses. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 1, 2021)

Hey @rpt, good to hear that you are still around and well by the sounds of it !
I don’t have the R5 but all reports seem to suggest that EF lenses work perfectly well on it via the Canon adapter.


----------



## dolina (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes. buy


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 1, 2021)

If you can afford it, go with the amazing sensor on the R5. My ef 35mm 1.4L II AF's better than it did on my 5DIV in all respects--incredibly fast and accurate. My ef 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro works great too and is sharp enough for me with that 45 MP sensor. Both these lenses feel right ergonomically. 

I did sell my ef 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II when I had the R, because the adapter and the lack of a thumb-joystick for AF points really made the lens feel awkward in portrait orientation. Really awkward trying to zoom. I can't say if that would be improved on the R5, but my hands are quite small, so others may have never noticed any issue. Certainly worth trying for yourself when you do get the R5!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 1, 2021)

rpt said:


> Hi, so I am seriously considering purchasing the R5. I want a "larger than 20MP" camera. I have the 5D3 and the 7D2. I have used both for a while and now I think I need to upgrade. I had briefly considered the R6 but decided to go with the R5. I am going to be selling off my 7D2 with it's kit lens and keep the 5D3 with it's kit lens for a bit. Eventually I'll flog it too. I intend to keep my EF lens set for now - so that includes my 100-400 F4, 70-200 F2.8, 100 F2.8 macro.
> 
> I have the following questions:
> 
> ...


There is no 100-400 f4. Do you mean the 100-400mm f/5.6 or the 200-400mm f/4? If it's the 100-400, it's excellent.


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Hey @rpt, good to hear that you are still around and well by the sounds of it !
> I don’t have the R5 but all reports seem to suggest that EF lenses work perfectly well on it via the Canon adapter.


Thanks. 

Yes, all well. Working from home. My Grandson, Daughter and Son-in-law are with us since March. So things are really busy. Also due to COVID and our preference to remain at home and not venture out I have not done much photography. Hopefully that will change in the coming year


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2021)

dolina said:


> Yes. buy


I think I'll buy. Thanks. However do you have any experience on the three items I listed?


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> If you can afford it, go with the amazing sensor on the R5. My ef 35mm 1.4L II AF's better than it did on my 5DIV in all respects--incredibly fast and accurate. My ef 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro works great too and is sharp enough for me with that 45 MP sensor. Both these lenses feel right ergonomically.
> 
> I did sell my ef 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II when I had the R, because the adapter and the lack of a thumb-joystick for AF points really made the lens feel awkward in portrait orientation. Really awkward trying to zoom. I can't say if that would be improved on the R5, but my hands are quite small, so others may have never noticed any issue. Certainly worth trying for yourself when you do get the R5!


Thanks for the feedback. I will look into the 70-200 issue you mentioned. As it is I don't shoot much with it.


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> There is no 100-400 f4. Do you mean the 100-400mm f/5.6 or the 200-400mm f/4? If it's the 100-400, it's excellent.


Duh! I feel foolish. I meant F5.6. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## dolina (Jan 1, 2021)

rpt said:


> I think I'll buy. Thanks. However do you have any experience on the three items I listed?


Among the listed I have the 7D2 and the newer 5DsR.

R5 is the direct successor of the 5D4 & 5DsR

I say this as I doubt Canon will bother spending any of their very limited R&D money on any more EF system hardware.

Canon will instead manufacture current dSLR bodies, lenses and accessories as long as demand makes it feasible to sell.

Going forward it will solely use R&D resources for the RF system.

5D4 is the successor to your 5D3.

If I were buying I'd also do R5.

IMHO I'd just use my 5D2, 1D4, 7D2 and 5DsR until they all fall apart and be too expensive to fix.

Then I will buy a R5 or R1 successor by year 2030 or later.

This may not be what you want to hear but law of diminish returns trumps GAS.

I would have stopped my purchases in 2010 or earlier.

As a millennial the smarter move would have been to buy into $AAPL at $3.0x/share last December 2008.

If instead of spending on all that camera gear back then would have me having a today's portfolio, after splits, worth $346m with quarterly dividends of $330k-574k.

And for what? So some sod poor environmentalists can steal my photos for their advocacy? 

1 quarter's dividend would allow me to buy all the gear I have right now with change for trips to the middle of nowhere to photograph stupid birds.


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2021)

dolina said:


> Among the listed I have the 7D2 and the newer 5DsR.
> 
> R5 is the direct successor of the 5D4 & 5DsR
> 
> ...



 I hear you brother. I get serious GAS problems every 8 to 10 years. So my next GAS purchase would be around 2030 too I guess.


----------



## dolina (Jan 1, 2021)

rpt said:


> I hear you brother. I get serious GAS problems every 8 to 10 years. So my next GAS purchase would be around 2030 too I guess.



My mistake... $371.543 million and not $17b. $17b was supposed to be ₱17.9b when converted to my currency.

I was looking at the cameras used by winners of World Press Photo 2020, 2019, 2018, 2017, 2016 and 2015.

It appears that these working photographers keep camera bodies for at least a decade before upgrading.

So by that logic I should have followed the same. Skipped the 7D2 and 5DsR.

Instead of 15 years worth of of Apple, Canon, Gitzo, Manfrotto, Lexar, Sandisk, Seagate, Western Digital, Whimberly, Arca Swiss, Really Right Stuff and other brands, plane tickets and hotel stays I would have been way happier with nearly $372m/₱18b of $AAPL stocks.

I'd also meet less rude people to boot.


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2021)

dolina said:


> My mistake... $371.543 million and not $17b. $17b was supposed to be ₱17.9b when converted to my currency.
> 
> I was looking at the cameras used by winners of World Press Photo 2020, 2019, 2018, 2017, 2016 and 2015.
> 
> ...


 Maybe they would be less rude to your face but you would probably meet more snooty people too. Everything has an up and down side I guess...


----------



## dolina (Jan 1, 2021)

rpt said:


> Maybe they would be less rude to your face but you would probably meet more snooty people too. Everything has an up and down side I guess...


Actually it's just hurt ego.

I think they're annoyed that someone who is 1/2 or 1/3rd their age having better gear than them on day 1 while they had to wait until say year 10 to get something half as good as what I had has them gears being grounded.

I am not seeking out financial peers ever. I'm just there to enjoy life. Enjoy a holiday in a room that isn't a motel, eating a nice meal that isn't at McDonald's or Jolibee, having a holiday that lasted more than 2 nights and seeing the sights unseen by most tourists.

Lesson learned is not post anything on social media or else bullies become friends and people you havent heard from since HS coming out of the woodwork asking for loans that they have no intention to pay back.

This 2020 had 2 dozen of em showing up. When I reactivated my bird photography Facebook Profile I got a lot of pending requests for help from GAS addicts.

Good thing I havent used it in a few years so I could feign not seeing any of it.

$372m/₱18b of $AAPL stocks is better than GAS.


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2021)

dolina said:


> Actually it's just hurt ego.
> 
> I think they're annoyed that someone who is 1/2 or 1/3rd their age having better gear than them on day 1 while they had to wait until say year 10 to get something half as good as what I had has them gears being grounded.
> 
> ...



Your last statement (that I highlighted) is so true. Also true is hindsight is (usually) 20/20...


----------



## dolina (Jan 1, 2021)

rpt said:


> Your last statement (that I highlighted) is so true. Also true is hindsight is (usually) 20/20...


There's only at most 3 people in the Philippine birding community that aren't a-holes.

I hope you enjoy your R5. I hope it has a feature that is unique that you can fully utilize.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 1, 2021)

rpt said:


> Hi, so I am seriously considering purchasing the R5. I want a "larger than 20MP" camera. I have the 5D3 and the 7D2. I have used both for a while and now I think I need to upgrade. I had briefly considered the R6 but decided to go with the R5. I am going to be selling off my 7D2 with it's kit lens and keep the 5D3 with it's kit lens for a bit. Eventually I'll flog it too. I intend to keep my EF lens set for now - so that includes my 100-400 F4, 70-200 F2.8, 100 F2.8 macro.
> 
> I have the following questions:
> 
> ...


I went from a R and 5D MK IV to the R5. I was pleased and surprised at the difference in IQ. It was kinda like wiping dirty glass clean. Cheap lenses like my 50mm macro were suddenly noticeably sharper. My L lenses like my 24-70, 70-200 and 100-400 work very well. They did not have a big difference in sharpness, the AF might have been part of the improvement for the low end lenses. 

I certainly don't want to go back.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 1, 2021)

rpt said:


> Hi, so I am seriously considering purchasing the R5. I want a "larger than 20MP" camera. I have the 5D3 and the 7D2. I have used both for a while and now I think I need to upgrade. I had briefly considered the R6 but decided to go with the R5. I am going to be selling off my 7D2 with it's kit lens and keep the 5D3 with it's kit lens for a bit. Eventually I'll flog it too. I intend to keep my EF lens set for now - so that includes my 100-400 F4, 70-200 F2.8, 100 F2.8 macro.
> 
> I have the following questions:
> 
> ...



if you have the funds, I would recommend buy it.

I went from 80D crop, but 18 megapixel so similar megapixel but not ff (so dynamic range differences). All I can say is the speed and features alone are worth it, the higher resolution and ability to crop are worth it, the autofocus is hella worth it... and so on. I can use it for sports, wildlife, low light, landscapes etc no issues.

I have a lot of 3rd party and a lot of older glass and with adapter work great.. at least as good or better than before. I have the canon 70-200 2.8L IS version 1 on an adapter and sometimes with a 1.4 TC (also canon) and it works better than before as it now uses the IBIS system and the better autofocus systems. I also heavily use my sigma 150-600 contemporary with a 1.4 TC and it focuses fairly fast, before it was next to impossible to use. Tried that combo on the moon and the results were very good!!!

also us sigma 35mm 1.4 Art, Sigma 20mm 1.4 Art, canon 180mm 3.5L (this has a very old auto focus, next to useless, but the new manual aids for focus are fantastic), canon EF 50mm 1.4, etc.. no issues with any of those lenses and its quite a wide range.. supposedly can use my EFS lenses too, but haven't bothered.

the electronic view finder was a worry for me as I'd seem multiple earlier gen versions by different manufacturers, but it is great, esp when you turn off the eco mode.. it's honestly close to optical view finder.

the video on it, despite the hate it got is fantastic. Only just figuring it out, but now using Canon 4k in HQ using canon log and then running it via Shotcut and applying canon's LUT (they provide free) and it creates really sharp nice movies.. and dual pixel autofocus keeps your subject tracked fairly well! (I imagine I need to continue to learn this)

there is a LOT of learning and customizing... been at it on and off for a couple of months and still learning it. I don't expect to reach its limits for a bit still. I still stumble on its behaviour from time to time, but find out its more me than it.

omg almost forgot electronic shutter.. while there are times not to use it, its killer for 20 FPS RAW... holy cow does it generate a lot of images though.. processing a small shoot with my kids and I have all 8 cores at 100% on my PC... something you'll need to consider is space and processing power.


----------



## rpt (Jan 2, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I went from a R and 5D MK IV to the R5. I was pleased and surprised at the difference in IQ. It was kinda like wiping dirty glass clean. Cheap lenses like my 50mm macro were suddenly noticeably sharper. My L lenses like my 24-70, 70-200 and 100-400 work very well. They did not have a big difference in sharpness, the AF might have been part of the improvement for the low end lenses.
> 
> I certainly don't want to go back.


Great! I have the 1.4x too so I think I will use it more. 

Thanks for your specific inputs.


----------



## rpt (Jan 2, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> if you have the funds, I would recommend buy it.
> 
> I went from 80D crop, but 18 megapixel so similar megapixel but not ff (so dynamic range differences). All I can say is the speed and features alone are worth it, the higher resolution and ability to crop are worth it, the autofocus is hella worth it... and so on. I can use it for sports, wildlife, low light, landscapes etc no issues.
> 
> ...


Wow! thanks for all the detailed input. I mostly shoot Stills and limited my Video shooting on the 5D3 because of the focusing issue - had to manually pull focus. When I bought the 7D2, I thought that would go away but sadly no. Now with this positive vibe on the R5's focusing I think I will shoot Video too.


----------



## rpt (Jan 2, 2021)

dolina said:


> There's only at most 3 people in the Philippine birding community that aren't a-holes.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your R5. I hope it has a feature that is unique that you can fully utilize.


Thanks.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2021)

FOr what little it's worth, I've had good success with the 100-400 L II (whatever f/stop it is) on my R5, and, though I never owned a full frame DSLR to compare it to, I'm happy with it.

I was in the same boat as you actually, not wanting to get a 20MP camera. Other than that I'd probably have liked the R6 better; dual SD card slots and another dial instead of that little LCD display. Instead I have a CFE card slot I'll probably never use.

From what others have said, I see no point to going to a 5D IV instead unless your budget is tight.


----------



## rpt (Jan 2, 2021)

SteveC said:


> FOr what little it's worth, I've had good success with the 100-400 L II (whatever f/stop it is) on my R5, and, though I never owned a full frame DSLR to compare it to, I'm happy with it.
> 
> I was in the same boat as you actually, not wanting to get a 20MP camera. Other than that I'd probably have liked the R6 better; dual SD card slots and another dial instead of that little LCD display. Instead I have a CFE card slot I'll probably never use.
> 
> From what others have said, I see no point to going to a 5D IV instead unless your budget is tight.


Thanks man!


----------



## rpt (Jan 2, 2021)

Ok, so to conclude, I have placed my order. My budget is a bit tight so I have ordered the R5 Body, The RF to EF adapter, a spare battery and a Sandisk 512GB Cfextreme card. I will use the 24-105 from the 5D3 for now until I buy the 24-105 for the R5. I hope to get everything by Friday. 

Wish me luck

Now I have a lot of new stuff to read up/study


----------

